# Deboning Chicken Wings



## mish (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi. I'm new & wondered if any of the great cooks out there could help me with a recipe I came across on a Hong Kong site, as I'd like to give it a try. Question: Is it difficult to debone the chicken wings? (any tips?); & can the wings be cooked on skewers in a frying pan? (if I understand the directions correctly). Seems the latter would not be safe.  I appreciate any input. Thanks in advance.

Garlic Butter Chicken Wing Kebabs

12 chicken wings
1 tbl chopped garlic
2 tbl butter

Marinade:
1 tbl lite soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp sugar
dash sesame oil and pepper
1 tbl cornstarch
1 tbl chopped garlic

Sauce:
1/2 cup Chicken Broth
1/2 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp cornstarch 

Rinse and wipe dry chicken wings, chop off both ends and remove the two bones from the center, marinade and leave for 15 minutes. Skewer chicken wings with bamboo skewers (makes 4 kebabs).

Heat 2 tbl oil in a frying pan, fry chicken wings on both sides with medium fire until cooked and golden in color, transfer to a plate.

Melt butter over low heat, saute chopped garlic and add sauce to cook. Pour over chicken kebabs to serve.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

Mish, the only thing I can help you with is the skewers. I have never deboned a chicken wing. 

You will need to soak the skewere in water for at least 15 minutes before putting the chicken on them. This will keep them from burning during cooking.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Oct 5, 2004)

I looks to me like deboning the wings would be a hassle. You could do the same thing with boneless skinless chicken breasts. It wouldn't have quite the same texture that would come from the skin of the wings, but the flavor would be the same. Hope this helped.


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 5, 2004)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> I looks to me like deboning the wings would be a hassle. You could do the same thing with boneless skinless chicken breasts. It wouldn't have quite the same texture that would come from the skin of the wings, but the flavor would be the same. Hope this helped.




dang it, that's what i was going to say...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2004)

mish, deboning chicken wings is a "pita". my wife made me de-bone and de-skin them and bake them to make buffalo wings that she would eat. it wasn't easy. i now substitute boneless/skinless chicken thighs for the wings. the meat is about the same, and is much easier to de-bone.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Mish!  I checked the notes from my four-month crash course chef school and it says the following:

1.  Cut away the first two wing joints.  Then use the heel of a chef's knife to cut the end of the remaining wing joint.
2.  Scrape meat away from the wing bone, leaving as little meat as possible on the bone.
3.  Cut the meat away from the wing bone.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mish (Oct 6, 2004)

*Thanks you.*

Thanks much for all the great input!  I do appreciate it. Let's see if I can wrangle around with those wings. If not, think I might try using the sauce & marinade on chicken breasts, as I liked the recipe.

Chopstix, how interesting, a crash cooking course.  Are you a chef, or planning to be one? What Cuisine(s) did you study? Great info you gave me. I will make note of everyone's suggestions.

Bucky, waving at you...somewhere you mentioned you sent me a message (under another post- nostalgic recipes?).  So sorry, I didn't receive it.  I'm still new & trying to learn the ropes here, but I did read your post on the site.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 6, 2004)

I would not bother with deboning them and would drop the kebab idea. Just marinate the dejointed wings without the tips and fry them in some oil...then make the sauce.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Mish!  The crash course is for foodies who want to learn gourmet cooking and baking.  For 16 whole saturdays, we were taught everything from kitchen basics (knife skills, vegetable cutting, etc) to preparing full course meals.  This included techniques and theory. We covered classical French sauces, stocks, soups, salads, vegetables, starches, meats, poultry, seafood.  We made roasts, souffles, cakes, spoon desserts, the works. (We flambeed foie gras and made duck confit too!) Recipes we learned covered French, Spanish, American and Asian cuisines.  I had the time of my life!

I love fine food but I never thought I could cook them.  Until the Food TV Network got me so interested. The crash course was a new offering from a reknowned chef here (the normal intensive course runs for a year.) It cost me about USD1,000 (two years ago) which I'm sure is very cheap by Western standards.  That already included all materials, ingredients, chef's uniform and cap, and a personal utility kit (with among others, Henkel chef and paring knives).

When I started the course, I had never ever even turned on an oven!  Now I can whip up six-course gourmet dinners at home for guests.  And for the past two Christmases, I've been giving away boxes of Dark Chocolate truffles to friends.


----------

